# VPN in Japan



## shinyshoes

Hi everybody

Does anybody know of any Japanese companies providing personal VPNs in Japan? To be clear, I'm looking to access Japanese internet services from abroad, not the other way around.

I'd prefer a Japanese company (rather than US / Chinese / European), and openvpn access. English-speaking support would be a bonus.


----------



## larabell

shinyshoes said:


> Does anybody know of any Japanese companies providing personal VPNs in Japan? To be clear, I'm looking to access Japanese internet services from abroad, not the other way around.


You should already be able to access Japanese internet services from where you are. What I suspect you're really looking for is a way to access those services in a way that the servers are fooled into thinking you're actually *in* Japan.

Did it occur to you to try Google? I did a quick search for "openvpn" and "Japan" and the very first link was a company that provides exactly what you're looking for (I'd post the link except: (a) that would constitute advertising , which is frowned upon on this forum, and (b) you'll learn more if you do the research yourself).


----------



## shinyshoes

larabell said:


> You should already be able to access Japanese internet services from where you are. What I suspect you're really looking for is a way to access those services in a way that the servers are fooled into thinking you're actually *in* Japan.


That's correct.



> Did it occur to you to try Google?


Yes.



> I did a quick search for "openvpn" and "Japan" and the very first link was a company that provides exactly what you're looking for (I'd post the link except: (a) that would constitute advertising , which is frowned upon on this forum, and (b) you'll learn more if you do the research yourself).


That's interesting. I performed the same search on various search engines, including Google, and I found only a single link to such a company. As somebody with some interest in search engines, I know that Google search results are indeed known to differ when they are performed by users in different countries, and even for simultaneous searches by users in a single country. On the other hand, perhaps it's more likely that what you found was a non-Japanese company offering Japanese VPN services? I was looking for a Japanese company offering Japanese VPN services. Or perhaps you found a company offering corporate VPN services? Such companies are common, but that's not what I was looking for.

I must say I think that if the forum rules about advertising are quite _that_ strict (and I believe you if you say that they are), that's decisively throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## shinyshoes

Just thought I'd add: the other reason for posting is that people's actual experiences with companies are valuable, because many internet companies exist that do not provide a good service, as with any other sector.

I had assumed that didn't need explicitly stating, but perhaps not. I guess we have the spammers to thank for zero trust on this kind of question  It's interesting that such lack of trust afflicts, in my experience, non-technical forums like this one vastly more than technical forums. Perhaps members of technical forums are better equipped to make judgements about which messages are spam and which are not? Or maybe the spammers are better on the non-technical forums? I haven't seen any evidence of that, mind you.


----------

